# Bubble Echocardiography???



## Adriver (Feb 2, 2010)

I am having trouble finding a CPT code for a bubble echo.  Can anyone point me toward the correct code(s)?  I don't code a lot of cardio and I want to be sure I am coding it correctly.  Thanks.


----------



## Cyndi113 (Feb 2, 2010)

A bubble study is part of the echo. You just code the echo 93306-26.


----------



## Adriver (Feb 2, 2010)

ok thanks.  I know they are using sterile saline mixed with a gas??  Do I need to charge any hcpcs J code for the contrast material?


----------



## Cyndi113 (Feb 2, 2010)

The gas is air (used to create the bubbles). The contrast is part of the study. 

I just wanted to mention, in the future, post your cardiology questions in the cardiology forum. I'm new to adult cardiology as well. I learn quite a bit from the cardiology forum.


----------



## Adriver (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for your help.  Being a first time poster, I did not realize there were different "categories" until AFTER I posted my question, but I will certainly keep your suggestion in mind next time I post a question.


----------

